# torquer v2 camshaft



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

Talked to texas performance,and they recommended the campkg-2,which consist of comp prc springs,and hardened chromoly pushrods,and your choice of a cam. He told me that I should lean toward the torquer v2 which is 232/234 .595/.598.I told him that Im looking for an all around cam,but the most performance I can get while maintaining driveablitily...It has to be there.Hearing all the people here talking about getting a bigger cam so I wont be dissapointed,is this a good cam or do you guys insist on a different one.I like a lopey idle,but not so much that it almost dies out.Also is this everything I need for the cam install?Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The lift and duration is close to my cam, if you like to draw attention to your car this cam will do it. It will shake the entire car and hop across the parking lot when releasing the clutch at an idle.

Very intimidating and powerful.


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks,I really appreciate it.Thats what Ill go with,,thanks again


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

what lsa should I go with,and will I need any gaskets for this install?


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey guys whats the normal charge for the cam swap including the pushrods and springs,the local shop around here wants 2100.00 to it.Thats insane!! Is anyone here from louisiana that knows a shop that does this kind of work?


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Just for reference purposes, I got a quote from a reputable shop for $850 to install the cam, springs, retainers, pushrods, oil pump, and pulley and plus another $450 for the tune. I got a quote from a not so reputable shop for $450 for the cam install and $450 for the tune. Went it comes getting your cam installed I wouldn't price shop too much.


----------

